# Android App



## xype10 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi, 

I was wondering what code/programming language is use to write an Android App? Is it Java? 

Is the Language easy to learn? 

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Easy is relative term. 
All the answers to your questions can be found here.
http://developer.android.com/index.html
http://developer.android.com/resources/community-groups.html


----------



## xype10 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks Squashman!

Do you know anywhere i can learn C programming? and a good compiler to go with it?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

that's like asking if you know where you can learn to drive.......

There are millions of resources out there. What works for some doesn't work for others. I'd buy a book and start reading, but that's me. That's how I learned HTML.


----------



## xype10 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thought it was a bit of a silly questions just after i sent it. 

Thats how i learn the basics of HTML. so i guess a book is a good place to start.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If you want to learn to develop mobile apps, the only actual _book_ I'd recommend is the Android Developer's Cookbook.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Android-Developers-Cookbook-Applications/dp/0321741234

Technology changes much faster than books can be printed. "Back in the day", we didn't have the Internet, eBooks, developer communities, etc, and books were the way we learned. Not today.

If for some reason you want to learn an old language like C, then maybe a book would work for you.


----------



## xype10 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for you help DoubleHelix.

When you say an old language like C, i know it was came about in the 70's. but is there a language like C but a newer version? a easy language to learn.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You started the thread by asking how to develop Android apps, and you were given great information. Now you want to switch directions and learn C. What's your goal? If you want to develop Android apps, start learning how to develop Android apps. There's little value in spending the next 6 months learning a completely different language. By then, Android will be revved by a version or 2, and a whole slew of new features will be out there. Technology moves fast. If you want to learn something current, learn it. If you're just interested in an academic exercise, pick whatever you're interested in.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Android is built to run Java apps, and while it's possible to write code in other languages Java is best for that purpose.


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

You should check out PhoneGap - Looks like it might meet your needs...

Danny


----------

